# Stopper und Pose montieren



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo
ich habe schon wieder eine Frage:
Wie montiere ich den Stopper und die Pose auf der Hauptschnur;+
Hab schon paar mal gesucht aber es nicht ganz verstanden!
Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Stopper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gibts da auch irgendwelche besonderen Namen für die einzelnen Dinger, wie den blauen Ring und die schlaufe unterhalb von den verschiebbaren Gummiperlen?
Würd mich sehr über schnelle Hilfe freuen |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

das geht so,
http://www.angeljoe.de/images/product_images/popup_images/1377_0.jpg

PS: Wenn Dir die Rechte an dem Bild nicht gehören, lösche es am 
besten wieder oder nimm die IMG Kürzel vor und hinter dem Link raus.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

keine Angst Bild ist selbst gemacht 
Hmm danke für den Link erstmal.
Aber muss man dann noch was zwischen Wirbel und Schwimmer anbringen?
und was macht man mit dem Rest des Stoppers?
Haben die anderen beiden Ösen mit den Gummiperlen noch eine Aufgabe?
Oder der blaue Ring?
Währe wirklich sehr nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Auch gut, Stopperprinzip verstanden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe schon wieder eine Frage:
> Wie montiere ich den Stopper und die Pose auf der Hauptschnur;+
> Hab schon paar mal gesucht aber es nicht ganz verstanden!
> ...



Der Ring heißt Ring, der Stopper heißt Schnurstopper und die Perle heißt Perle ... nicht gerade sensationell für dich wohl 

Montage:

Schnurstopper => Perle => Durchlaufpose => Perle => Blei => Perle => Wirbel mit Karabiner


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

schau dir mal fadenstopper an denn die gummi teile fallen oft ab wenn du sie ein paar mal hin und her schiebst!


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Auf diesem Bild kannst Du den Schnurstopper einfach gegen den Gummistopper von Deinem Bild ersetzen,
http://www.angeln-alex.de/assets/images/Grundmontage_Pose_Hecht.jpg


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> schau dir mal fadenstopper an denn die gummi teile fallen oft ab wenn du sie ein paar mal hin und her schiebst!



richtig !!
Und die Fadenstopper immer nass verschieben, sonst reiben sie die Schnur ab


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Also so wars dann wohl nicht gedacht oder?




Und dieser Fadenstopper wie wird der drangemacht?
einfach Stück Schnur oder sowas drumrumwickeln und festknoten?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

ich muß grad lachen sorry, warte ich such dir mal was raus:vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

entweder so
http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/assets/images/KnotenStopperknoten.jpg


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

oder du nimmst die,


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

bei den fadenstoppern die schnur durchs röhrchen und einen runterziehen und bei denen die du hast die schnur durch die schlaufe und so eine gummiperle oder stopper runter auf die schnur ziehen. so jetzt mach noch mal und zeig was du fabriziert hast!


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

okey 
ich probiere das mal aus mit dem Stopperknoten!
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Noch nen kleiner Tip:

Zieh den Fadenstopper ab, der am nächsten zur Rute zeigt. Sonst kannst Du Dir nämlich danach überlegen, wie Du das Röhrchen wieder von der Schnur bekommst.
Wenn Du die beiden Fadenenden zusammengezogen hat, schneid sie nicht zu kurz ab - ab und an mußt Du die Stopper wieder nachziehen.

Übrigens hat Deine Konstruktion mit den Gummistoppern echt nen sehr hohen Unterhaltungswert.  :q :q

Wenn Du so einen Gummistopper noch mal einsetzen willst, dann steck die Schnur durch eine der kleinen Drahtösen und schieb dann einen der kleinen Gummistopper über die Schnur. - nur so nebenbei mal erwähnt.


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Ach so, bevor wieder etwas schief geht - erst den Stopper auf die Schnur, dann ne Perle und erst dann die Pose.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

dann aber blei nicht vergessen (gewicht steht meistens auf der pose) und die schnur an nen wirbel wurschteln°!


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

... schwierige Geburt hier |uhoh:


----------



## Falkfish (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

wozu eigentlich einen stopper vor der perle?! ist voll unnötig. du fädelst einfach deine schnur ein zweites mal durch die perle.
gruß


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Falkfish schrieb:


> wozu eigentlich einen stopper vor der perle?! ist voll unnötig. du fädelst einfach deine schnur ein zweites mal durch die perle.
> gruß




vor allen hast du dir dann ne hervorragende sollbruchstelle gebastelt!#6


----------



## Falkfish (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

ehm probiert es doch einfach mal aus xD so ein schwachsinn von wegen sollbruchstelle und nein, die perle verrutscht definitiv nicht von selbst


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Falkfish schrieb:


> ehm probiert es doch einfach mal aus xD so ein schwachsinn von wegen sollbruchstelle und nein, die perle verrutscht definitiv nicht von selbst



Komisch, warum machen ganz, ganz viele Angler alles falsch, Du aber richtig?
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du eine harte Kunststoffperle mit einem Stück Ventilgummi verwechselst?


----------



## Falkfish (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

nee ich verwechsle nichts aber es geht genau so mit gummiperlen...hab auch nicht behauptet das hier jemand falsch angelt, sondern wollte lediglich den tipp geben, dass man diese stopper nicht braucht. den einzigen vorteil sehe ich darin, wenn man sehr tief angelt wenn die perle möglicherweise auf die spule mit draufgekurbelt wird, sie bei einem hartem auswurf von den ringen zerfetzt wird. das jedoch passiert aber nur mit den billig perlen aus dem angelladen, als alternative nehm ich dann gleich eine gummiperle
gruß


----------



## Benson (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Hi,

auf den meisten Stopper-Packungen ist auch eine Anleitung drauf, wie man diese verwendet.

Noch ein Tipp zu den Fadenstoppern. Bei Schnur mit geringem Druchmesser hat man oft das Problem, dass die Perle über den Stopper rutscht und unsere Pose auch. Dem schafft man Abhilfe wenn man zwei Fadenstopper hintereinander setzt. Der erste wird fest zugezogen, der zweite sitzt locker und bietet somit genug Größe so dass unsere Perle nicht durchflutscht.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Benson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf den meisten Stopper-Packungen ist auch eine Anleitung drauf, wie man diese verwendet.
> 
> ...



das test ich heut abend mal, was ich schon geflucht hab...

@Falkfish
und du mit deiner perle als stopper #d


----------



## Benson (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> das test ich heut abend mal, was ich schon geflucht hab...




Ja, mach mal - klappt bei mir super. Den zweiten nur locker anziehen, dann Perle und der Rest wie gewohnt#6


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

perle lass ich gerne weg deswegen fluch ich ja immer. aber auf die idee bin ich in 24jahren nich gekommen#q


----------



## erT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Welches Material/Stärke hält denn als Knoten am besten?
Bin mit den Gummiperlen nicht wirklich zufrieden und würde mal Knoten probieren. Kaufen wäre da aber mmn recht bescheuert, wenn ich an den Preis denke?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



erT schrieb:


> Welches Material/Stärke hält denn als Knoten am besten?
> Bin mit den Gummiperlen nicht wirklich zufrieden und würde mal Knoten probieren. Kaufen wäre da aber mmn recht bescheuert, wenn ich an den Preis denke?



Ja mag sein aber wenn ich in der Nacht mit der Kopflampe auf Aal sitz und muß das wurschteln anfangen könnt ich platzen. Ich sag mir immer geht beim angeln soviel an Geld zum teufel kommt es auf paar Fadenstopper auch nicht an.
Aber muß jeder selbst wissen. Material zum selberbinden würd ich nach meiner schnurstärke und nach dem Öhr der Pose wählen denk ich..


----------



## erT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Klar... für solche Situationen kann man kaufen. Oder man binden selbst welche vor.
Mir gehts in dem Fall weniger um das Geld selbst, als vielmehr um diejenigen, die dadurch aus ******* Geld machen. Denn die Preise sind bei solchem Kleinkram meist himmelweit überzogen. Schließlich werden Knoten verkauft. KNOTEN! 

Ich dachte beim Material eher daran, dass nicht jedes Garn gut an der Schnur und in sich hält. Die Dicke - eher die Dünne - des Knotens kann ich ja mit entsprechenden Perlen kompensieren.
Wird ja mit Sicherheit jemanden geben, der die Knoten selbst bindet.


----------



## fantazia (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das ist Käse... wenn die Schnur locker ist, verrutscht die Perle von selbst....|uhoh:


Jo und auch doof wenn man in tiefen angeln will die länger als die Rute sind.Lässt sich doch etwas schlecht "aufkurbeln" sone Stopperperle :q.


----------



## steffes (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Hallo,

ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich auch im richtigen thread bin...
meine frage bezieht sich auf die posenmontage.

da ich doch ein wenig flexibler sein möchte, wollte ich an die hauptschnur einfach einen wirbel mit karabiner anbringen und daran dann soz. ein "posenvorfach" also ebenfalls ein stück hauptschnur, gleicher stärke wie die eigentliche hauptschnur, woran ich dann die pose befestige und am unteren ende dann wieder eine hakenvorfach mittels karabiner anbringe.
sodass ich bequem verschiedene posen, blinker etc. ausprobieren kann ohne jedesmal alles neu zu montieren.

nun zur eigentlichen frage. wie lang sollte das "posenvorfach" sein?


----------



## Benson (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*

Hi,



steffes schrieb:


> *wollte ich an die hauptschnur einfach einen wirbel mit karabiner anbringen und daran dann soz. ein "posenvorfach"* also ebenfalls ein stück hauptschnur, gleicher stärke wie die eigentliche hauptschnur, woran ich dann die pose befestige und am unteren ende dann wieder eine hakenvorfach mittels karabiner anbringe.



das Problem ist, dass dein erster Wirbel ja nicht mehr durch die Ringe passt bzw. falls du doch sehr große Ringe hast macht dieser trotzdem beim Werfen große Probleme.
Somit bestimmt die Länge deines Posenvorfachs zusammen mit dem darauffolgenden eigentlichen Vorfach die max. Angeltiefe.
Da man aber auch nicht besonders gut mit bereits 2 Meter ausgekurbelter Schnur werfen kann, würde sich die Länge deines Posenvorfachs in sehr engen Grenzen bewegen - soweit ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

Die Lösung ist einfach:

- ummontieren dauert gar nicht so lange
- dafür hat man eigentlich zwei Ruten, eine fertig montierte    Posenrute und eine Spinnrute.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## steffes (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Benson schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist einfach:
> 
> - ummontieren dauert gar nicht so lange
> - dafür hat man eigentlich zwei Ruten, eine fertig montierte Posenrute und eine Spinnrute.


 
danke für die zügige antwort. hast recht, eigentl. sollte zeit zum montieren da sein


----------



## MikeJJ (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stopper und Pose montieren*



Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> Also so wars dann wohl nicht gedacht oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das Bild ist unbezahlbar  !!!      #6

sorry nicht böse gemeint 

ich hoffe du hast es inzwischen , sonst probiere ich mich auch gern nochmal mit Erklärungsversuchen.


----------

